# RV manuals



## 1slow800 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys,
I just bought a used camper.I am looking to download a manual online.Could someone point me in the right direction.
thanks


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I would try to google the brand, model, year, and the word "manual"


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 1slow800. What kind of camper do you have?


----------



## 1slow800 (Jun 24, 2010)

We just picked up a 1990 30' Salem. We have always tent camped so this should be a huge improvement.Thanks


----------

